#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  allah bestaat

## sallie1

kunnen atomen kiezen
Laten we eerst eens aan je uitleggen waar een atoom op lijkt. We kunnen atomen vergelijken met knikkers. Maar deze knikkertjes zijn ongelofelijk klein, zo klein als je nog nooit hebt gezien.Kijk nu eens om je heen! Alles wat je ziet is in werkelijkheid gemaakt van deze knikkertjes, ofwel atomen. De stoel waarop je zit, het boek in je hand, je moeder, je meester of je juf op school, de televisie, appels, meloenen, de chocolaatjes in de keuken, je huisdier, het water, de bloemen in de tuin, je speelgoed en zelfs je lichaam bestaat uit atomen. Zoals we al eerder hebben uitgelegd worden de sterren en de zonnen die het universum en de wereld vormen waarin we leven ook van atomen gevormd, net als jij. Overal waar je maar gaat, overal zijn atomen.
Je kunt deze kleine dingen die we atomen noemen niet zien, omdat ze veel kleiner zijn dan je je kunt voorstellen. Ze zijn zo klein, dat het zelfs met de grootste microscoop onmogelijk is er ook maar een te zien. Om het kleine formaat van de atoom een beetje te kunnen begrijpen geven we je het volgende voorbeeld:Stel je voor dat je een sleutel in je hand hebt. Natuurlijk kun je de atomen waaruit deze sleutel gevormd is niet zien. Als je zou zeggen: Ik moet deze atomen zien, dan zou je je moeten voorstellen dat de sleutel zo groot was als de hele aarde. Dan zou iedere atoom in de sleutel ongeveer even groot zijn als een kers en dan zou je ze kunnen zien.Nou, hoe zijn die atomen dan allemaal samengekomen na de Big Bang? Atomen zijn levenloos. Ze hebben geen ziel of intelligentie. Ze kunnen niet zelf beslissingen nemen. Ze kunnen, bijvoorbeeld, niet zeggen: Kom, laten we een ster gaan vormen, of Laten we een beetje dichter bij elkaar komen om de aarde te vormen. We kunnen ook het volgende voorbeeld gebruiken: De stukjes van de puzzel zijn levenloos en kunnen, net als atomen, geen beslissingen nemen. Als je ze uitspreidt kunnen ze geen gedachtes hebben als: Nou, laten we eens samenkomen en een kasteel of een mens vormen!Laten we ons dan nog eens afvragen: Hoe ontstonden al deze sterren, planeten, mensen en dieren die uit atomen zijn gevormd?Natuurlijk kan niets om ons heen zomaar toevallig gebeuren. Allah is Degene, Die de atomen samenbrengt. Allah heeft de uitgestrektheid van de ruimte, de planeten, de sterren, de aarde, de dieren, de planten en de mensen uit atomen gevormd.

----------


## stijlvol en eerlijk

In een vacum zijn geen atomen.

----------


## stijlvol en eerlijk

Waarom kan niets toevallig gebeuren ?

----------

